
Big Ball of Mud - nreece
http://www.laputan.org/mud
======
wooby
It's a great read, I'm glad we were able to salvage it from Geocities.

This quote from yosefk.com sums up the article more or less:

One of the key traits of good code is the ease at which it can be modified.
One of the key traits of bad code is the high cost of modifying it. So good
code is likely to deteriorate until it’s bad enough to become hard to change,
and bad code is likely to stay bad. In short, code has a strong tendency to
end up bad.

~~~
InclinedPlane
"So good code is likely to deteriorate until it’s bad enough to become hard to
change, and bad code is likely to stay bad. In short, code has a strong
tendency to end up bad."

This is called the second law of thermodynamics.

